# Bonza RDA + Dead Rabbit Challenger Cap



## Modyrts (19/8/18)

So this is the gist of it...

I love the bonza rda with a passion. I need a new rda for my recently stripped copper mech. Unfortunately the bonza doesnt come with a Cu option only black and SS and other Cu rdas I've seen havnt been to my taste or rated well. 

Now the Dead Rabbit by no means is a bad rda however I just prefer the bonza and I dont really want to compromise. So I was wondering if anyone who has a bonza and a dead rabbit challenger cap (preferrably the copper one/priest cap) could tell me if it fits and if so could they please send a picture here.


----------



## Spyro (19/8/18)

Modyrts said:


> So this is the gist of it...
> 
> I love the bonza rda with a passion. I need a new rda for my recently stripped copper mech. Unfortunately the bonza doesnt come with a Cu option only black and SS and other Cu rdas I've seen havnt been to my taste or rated well.
> 
> Now the Dead Rabbit by no means is a bad rda however I just prefer the bonza and I dont really want to compromise. So I was wondering if anyone who has a bonza and a dead rabbit challenger cap (preferrably the copper one/priest cap) could tell me if it fits and if so could they please send a picture here.




From my experience with the DR, the caps have an inside lip which catches on every RDA that I have tried to fit them onto. I don't think it will work, but I haven't got a Bonza so I can't say for sure. Here is a photo of said lip.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (20/8/18)

No dice


----------



## Modyrts (21/8/18)

Thanks @Spyro 

Will be looking for a different RDA then.

By the way what tube is that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (21/8/18)

Broadside clone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (21/8/18)

I know its off topic but what build you prefer in your bonza?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (21/8/18)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I know its off topic but what build you prefer in your bonza?


It's not mine, sorry. Just used a friends to show that it doesn't work with the rabbit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Modyrts (22/8/18)

Bear_Vapes said:


> I know its off topic but what build you prefer in your bonza?



Ive been using a mates bonza quite a while hence why i want to get it. Ive used smileyco aliens and babble wrap fused claptons and demon killer tigers and imo the FCs were better of the three


----------

